# Rangers manager



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Just heard he's been sacked.oo:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 26, 2017)

Had to go, terrible (and inexplicable) appointment.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Had to go, terrible (and inexplicable) appointment.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but he has spent a small fortune on duds.


----------



## HughJars (Oct 26, 2017)

Can only say disappointed, with a double header coming up against the Dons it was an easy 6 points, now they *may* get the new manager bounce. 

Not a chance McInnes is off there though whatever the Daily Ranger tries to say


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 26, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Agreed, but he has spent a small fortune on duds.
		
Click to expand...

Aye Pena, Herrera and jack need punted for starters!

Going to be tough for whoever comes in, doubt there will be much cash to spend. Need a miracle worker!


----------



## One Planer (Oct 26, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Aye Pena, Herrera and jack need punted for starters!

Going to be tough for whoever comes in, doubt there will be much cash to spend. Need a miracle worker!
		
Click to expand...

David Moyes is free and used to working on a shoe string budget :thup:


----------



## ger147 (Oct 26, 2017)

Kenny Miller is the bookie's favourite for the gig.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 26, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Kenny Miller is the bookie's favourite for the gig.
		
Click to expand...

They are having a laugh!


----------



## ger147 (Oct 26, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			They are having a laugh!
		
Click to expand...

I did say bookie's favourite and not favourite.

I have no idea if he's in with a realistic shout of getting it. All I can say is, no disrespect intended toowards Kenny Miller but if my club needed sorting out like Rangers do then I wouldn't be too chuffed if they give the gig to a rookie.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 26, 2017)

ger147 said:



			I did say bookie's favourite and not favourite.

I have no idea if he's in with a realistic shout of getting it. All I can say is, no disrespect intended toowards Kenny Miller but if my club needed sorting out like Rangers do then I wouldn't be too chuffed if they give the gig to a rookie.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, this needs to a solid proven manager who knows the Scottish game.... and likes a challenge! :rofl:


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 26, 2017)

ger147 said:



			I did say bookie's favourite and not favourite.
		
Click to expand...

Erm, who do you think decides the odds on these things?!


----------



## ger147 (Oct 26, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Erm, who do you think decides the odds on these things?!
		
Click to expand...

The bookmakers...


----------



## AMcC (Oct 26, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Aye Pena, Herrera and jack need punted for starters!

Going to be tough for whoever comes in, doubt there will be much cash to spend. Need a miracle worker!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, Jack seems to have been a real liability.

Who in their right mind would want the job.

SSN saying Billy Davies keen to talk to them !!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 26, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Exactly, this needs to a solid proven manager who knows the Scottish game.... and likes a challenge! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Lee McCulloch is free.

Pity Pedro has gone, as a Jambo I was beginning to enjoy his time at The Rangers.

On a serious note David Moyes is the obvious target.
He would join Coyle, Steve Clarke, Lennon and Levien as former failed big team managers now working in Scotland


----------



## Val (Oct 26, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Lee McCulloch is free.

Pity Pedro has gone, as a Jambo I was beginning to enjoy his time at The Rangers.

On a serious note David Moyes is the obvious target.
He would join Coyle, Steve Clarke, Lennon and Levien as former failed big team managers now working in Scotland
		
Click to expand...

Forget Moyes but what big teams did all they 4 fail at?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 26, 2017)

Val said:



			Forget Moyes but what big teams did all they 4 fail at?
		
Click to expand...

It's an interesting one, three of them I'm not sure have ever managed a big team and I'd consider Lennon a successful manager at Celtic.

Don't think Moyes is a very likely option.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 26, 2017)

Sad to see him go, he provided some tremendous entertainment!


----------



## Val (Oct 26, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's an interesting one, three of them I'm not sure have ever managed a big team and I'd consider Lennon a successful manager at Celtic.

Don't think Moyes is a very likely option.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, not a chance Moyes will be Rangers manager

Moyes failed at United
Lennon a success at Celtic
Levine hasnâ€™t managed a big club (Hearts a big Club??? 4th biggest in Scotland at best)
Likewise Clarke
Likewise Coyle


----------



## Val (Oct 26, 2017)

Mcinnes wonâ€™t touch that job

McLeish with Rae and Ferguson is their best option IMO


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Val said:



			Mcinnes wonâ€™t touch that job

McLeish with Rae and Ferguson is their best option IMO
		
Click to expand...

Sir Alex Ferguson maybe , no way Barry, or god forbid Lennon :rofl:
 I think they'll try and poach some other SPL manager, like Robinson, Wright,  McInnes or even Rogers :rofl: pmsl.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 26, 2017)

Val said:



			Mcinnes wonâ€™t touch that job

McLeish with Rae and Ferguson is their best option IMO
		
Click to expand...

Square Baws....... you cannot be serious, he failed with Clyde. [Or is it Sir Alex you refer to] :lol:

McLiesh and Rae are good calls.
I doubt if they can afford Moyes, unless he takes it as a career re-builder [like Coyne].


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 26, 2017)

Val said:



			Mcinnes wonâ€™t touch that job

McLeish with Rae and Ferguson is their best option IMO
		
Click to expand...

Needs to be someone like that. I wouldn't be averse to McLeish but would prefer someone who hadn't already done the job. Must be tried and tested though so forget wee cousin Barry etc.

You're probably right about McInnes - a bad time to be Rangers manager and he'll have other options. Can't see him staying at Aberdeen beyond this season though.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Needs to be someone like that. I wouldn't be averse to McLeish but would prefer someone who hadn't already done the job. Must be tried and tested though so forget wee cousin Barry etc.

You're probably right about McInnes - a bad time to be Rangers manager and he'll have other options. Can't see him staying at Aberdeen beyond this season though.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly ATM Houdini couldn't even help,  :angry:


----------



## Val (Oct 26, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Square Baws....... you cannot be serious, he failed with Clyde. [Or is it Sir Alex you refer to] :lol:

McLiesh and Rae are good calls.
I doubt if they can afford Moyes, unless he takes it as a career re-builder [like Coyne].
		
Click to expand...

It would help if you read the post properly

I said McLeish WITH Rae AND Ferguson


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 26, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			They are having a laugh!
		
Click to expand...

Player-Manager?

Hands-off Tommy Wright - then again - we did great business with Sevco on O'Hallaron - Â£500,000 and one season later he's back with us on loan and Sevco are paying half his salary.  All good stuff from Sevco of the Big Hoose down Edmiston Drive way.  Might be funny if it wasn't.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 26, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Player-Manager?
		
Click to expand...

Too much time wasted with the Caixinha experiment to go with an unproven manager. Need a safe pair of hands..... Tommy Wright perhaps?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 26, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Too much time wasted with the Caixinha experiment to go with an unproven manager. Need a safe pair of hands..... Tommy Wright perhaps? 

Click to expand...

Oi!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 26, 2017)

The O'Halloran saga typified Pedro's failings. Hopefully this opens the door for a return in January and a fresh start.


----------



## bigslice (Oct 26, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Exactly, this needs to a solid proven manager who knows the Scottish game.... and likes a challenge! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Gordon Strachon boom boom


----------



## Val (Oct 26, 2017)

Rumours around West Yorkshire about Stuart McCall taking over as Rangers boss.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 26, 2017)

Val said:



			It would help if you read the post properly

I said McLeish WITH Rae AND Ferguson
		
Click to expand...

Oh right.... sorry.
Could they afford all three of them?


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2017)

bigslice said:



			Gordon Strachon boom boom
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, add Lennon as assistant and it could be perfect :rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 26, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Player-Manager?

Hands-off Tommy Wright - then again - we did great business with Sevco on O'Hallaron - Â£500,000 and one season later he's back with us on loan and Sevco are paying half his salary.  All good stuff from Sevco of the Big Hoose down Edmiston Drive way.  Might be funny if it wasn't.
		
Click to expand...

McInnes made me smile last night.

Saying......our best player last season now keeps the Celtic bench warm whilst our best player this season is a Celtic player.:lol:


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 26, 2017)

Hopefully McInnes won't go to them straight from us but, like FD, can't see us hanging on to him after this season anyway, not much more he can do with us.....

Rangers are, once again, an absolute shambles.  Kenny Miller would be a great appointment as an Aberdeen fan but a disaster if you're a blue!!! :rofl:

McLeish not a bad shout, McCall either.

Where on earth did Rangers find Pedro anyway?  Hopefully they go back to the same place


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 26, 2017)

One Planer said:



			David Moyes is free and used to working on a shoe string budget :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Giggle


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			Hopefully McInnes won't go to them straight from us but, like FD, can't see us hanging on to him after this season anyway, not much more he can do with us.....

Rangers are, once again, an absolute shambles.  Kenny Miller would be a great appointment as an Aberdeen fan but a disaster if you're a blue!!! :rofl:

McLeish not a bad shout, McCall either.

Where on earth did Rangers find Pedro anyway?  Hopefully they go back to the same place 

Click to expand...

Whoever employed Pedro should go too, it was an absolute joke [ jock ] oops.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 26, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			Hopefully McInnes won't go to them straight from us but, like FD, can't see us hanging on to him after this season anyway, not much more he can do with us.....
		
Click to expand...

Doubt we could afford the compo at the moment!


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 26, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Doubt we could afford the compo at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

  I'm quite sure he'll end up managing you lot at some point but would soften the blow if he had a few years elsewhere first!!

Who would you go for?  Bit out of touch with Scottish fitba tbh, Tommy Wright seems to have been suggested a fair bit from what I see on Social Media etc?


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Doubt we could afford the compo at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

Or Clegg, we've already had someone that didn't have the Foggiest


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 26, 2017)

NWJocko said:



  I'm quite sure he'll end up managing you lot at some point but would soften the blow if he had a few years elsewhere first!!

Who would you go for?  Bit out of touch with Scottish fitba tbh, Tommy Wright seems to have been suggested a fair bit from what I see on Social Media etc?
		
Click to expand...

I'd try for McInnes as a first choice then Tommy Wright I think.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 26, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Or Clegg, we've already had someone that didn't have the Foggiest  

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2017)

When did The Rangers become Rangers again? Surely Rangers went bust, owed a fortune to HMRC among others, and wriggled out of it with a bit of a name change? Surely if they are Rangers again, its time to pay it back? 

Just askin?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2017)

Shortest tenure of any permanent manager and a shocking win percentage. While Rangers aren't exempt you have to wonder what goes on in boardrooms at times and how clubs come to the decision to appoint some managers into the post


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			When did The Rangers become Rangers again? Surely Rangers went bust, owed a fortune to HMRC among others, and wriggled out of it with a bit of a name change? Surely if they are Rangers again, its time to pay it back? 

Just askin?
		
Click to expand...

Why are you just askin ?   I can see this thread being closed shortly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 26, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			When did The Rangers become Rangers again? Surely Rangers went bust, owed a fortune to HMRC among others, and wriggled out of it with a bit of a name change? Surely if they are Rangers again, its time to pay it back? 

Just askin?
		
Click to expand...

Seriously ?! You really went there ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2017)

Some good words here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xeADahxxrE

It's going to be hard for whoever comes in. As someone who only watches from a distance, the players the manager brought in don't seem up to it. Who is responsible for transfer policy?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 26, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			When did The Rangers become Rangers again? Surely Rangers went bust, owed a fortune to HMRC among others, and wriggled out of it with a bit of a name change? Surely if they are Rangers again, its time to pay it back? 

Just askin?
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t be a prat.


----------



## Slab (Oct 27, 2017)

Could do a job!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 27, 2017)

Slab said:



View attachment 23837


Could do a job!



Click to expand...

Naw,he doesn't want to spoil his chances for the Scotland job.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 27, 2017)

It's typical with these small recently-formed clubs.  They have a couple of promotions and find themselves in above their heads, results aren't the same as they have been in the easier lower divisions and hence they blame the manager.      Once Rangers have won their first major trophy, then their owners and fans can appreciate what it really means.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			It's typical with these small recently-formed clubs.  They have a couple of promotions and find themselves in above their heads, results aren't the same as they have been in the easier lower divisions and hence they blame the manager.      Once Rangers have won their first major trophy, then their owners and fans can appreciate what it really means.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously ? 

Maybe go into the club and look at their trophy cabinet 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rangers_F.C.

Iâ€™m not sure why people continue to spout the same nonsense whenever Rangers are brought up


----------



## HughJars (Oct 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seriously ? 

Maybe go into the club and look at their trophy cabinet 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rangers_F.C.

Iâ€™m not sure why people continue to spout the same nonsense whenever Rangers are brought up
		
Click to expand...

Three lower league titles is impressive in such a short lifetime I'll grant you. Doesn't change the point of thinking they can overachieve.


----------



## Val (Oct 27, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			When did The Rangers become Rangers again? Surely Rangers went bust, owed a fortune to HMRC among others, and wriggled out of it with a bit of a name change? Surely if they are Rangers again, its time to pay it back? 

Just askin?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Iâ€™m off


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 27, 2017)

Val said:



			Rumours around West Yorkshire about Stuart McCall taking over as Rangers boss.
		
Click to expand...

Aye - can see that.  Significant ex-player n plenty of managerial experience.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 27, 2017)

NWJocko said:



  I'm quite sure he'll end up managing you lot at some point but would soften the blow if he had a few years elsewhere first!!

Who would you go for?  Bit out of touch with Scottish fitba tbh, *Tommy Wright seems to have been suggested a fair* bit from what I see on Social Media etc?
		
Click to expand...

And he'd be coming from a club with a long history


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seriously ? 

Maybe go into the club and look at their trophy cabinet 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rangers_F.C.

Iâ€™m not sure why people continue to spout the same nonsense whenever Rangers are brought up
		
Click to expand...

Simple really...after over century of being kicked around and belittled by the big weegies we of the little clubs have found it all joyfully amusing.  Yes of course it's a bit childish - but what goes around comes around.  My bro and my niece are bluenose season ticket holders - I give them friendly pelters over their club - most recently over the Motherwell cup debacle...they gets p'd off with me - but hey...their club have said for years that they'd bu^^er off to a bigger better place leaving us wee clubs to struggle along - so I'm up for a bit of schadenfreude.

At secondary school me and my mate Alex were the only two St Johnstone supporters in a school maybe 95% Rangers.  We had the mickey taken a-plenty - we couldn't even get replica shirts - I had to make do with un-badged 'Everton' top.

But seriously folks - Sevco really do have to sort themselves out for the good of Scottish football - and the National team.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 27, 2017)

Being serious for a change, I think the best fit for Rangers ATM would be Malky McKay.


----------



## Val (Oct 27, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Being serious for a change, I think the best fit for Rangers ATM would be Malky McKay.
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s another one youâ€™ve mentioned 

Do you seriously think an ex Celtic player would take the Rangers job?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 27, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Being serious for a change, I think the best fit for Rangers ATM would be Malky McKay.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing serious about that suggestion and no chance itâ€™ll be him.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 27, 2017)

Val said:



			Thereâ€™s another one youâ€™ve mentioned 

Do you seriously think an ex Celtic player would take the Rangers job?
		
Click to expand...

Do you seriously think an ex Celtic player would be offered the Rangers job?


----------



## ger147 (Oct 27, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Being serious for a change, I think the best fit for Rangers ATM would be Malky McKay.
		
Click to expand...

D minus for attempted baiting, must try harder...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 27, 2017)

ger147 said:



			D minus for attempted baiting, must try harder... 

Click to expand...

Their best player this season is a former Celtic player, what's the difference. 

http://www.scotsman.com/sport/footb...lace-pedro-caixinha-as-rangers-boss-1-4596079


----------



## ger147 (Oct 27, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Their best player this season is a former Celtic player, what's the difference. 

http://www.scotsman.com/sport/footb...lace-pedro-caixinha-as-rangers-boss-1-4596079

Click to expand...

I think you know the difference, still a D minus...


----------



## HughJars (Oct 27, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But seriously folks - Sevco really do have to sort themselves out for the good of Scottish football - and the National team.
		
Click to expand...

Aye sort _themselves_ out. Show some humility, realise that the old club weren't "punished", realise the new club got a huge favour being allowed into the league structure, and stop with the FC Statement garbage. 

That doesn't mean returning to their bully boy, 'everything we say goes', attitude that they drag around with them in their second coming. And absolutely nothing to do with the Scotland team, the entire fascination with the "old firm" is what drags Scotland back time and again. Even Fergie said he struggled to pick the Miller/McLeish/Leighton combo because of pressure from the Weegia, that says it all.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 27, 2017)

ger147 said:



			I think you know the difference, still a D minus...
		
Click to expand...

Got it now.
I'm thinking on football players, clubs and managers.
You are thinking on interview questions about schools attended.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 27, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Got it now.
I'm thinking on football players, clubs and managers.
You are thinking on interview questions about schools attended.
		
Click to expand...

It has nothing to do with what I'm thinking but I'll leave it at that.

Good luck with your next attempt at baiting.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 27, 2017)

HughJars said:



			Aye sort _themselves_ out. Show some humility, realise that the old club weren't "punished", realise the new club got a huge favour being allowed into the league structure, and stop with the FC Statement garbage. 

That doesn't mean returning to their bully boy, 'everything we say goes', attitude that they drag around with them in their second coming. And absolutely nothing to do with the Scotland team, the entire fascination with the "old firm" is what drags Scotland back time and again. Even Fergie said he struggled to pick the Miller/McLeish/Leighton combo because of pressure from the Weegia, that says it all.
		
Click to expand...

Yawn, try not to get too consumed by your bitterness.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 27, 2017)

www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/rangers-fan-pedro-caixinha-tattoo-11415686.amp

Oops.:lol:


----------



## ger147 (Oct 27, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Simple really...after over century of being kicked around and belittled by the big weegies we of the little clubs have found it all joyfully amusing.  Yes of course it's a bit childish - but what goes around comes around.  My bro and my niece are bluenose season ticket holders - I give them friendly pelters over their club - most recently over the Motherwell cup debacle...they gets p'd off with me - but hey...their club have said for years that they'd bu^^er off to a bigger better place leaving us wee clubs to struggle along - so I'm up for a bit of schadenfreude.

At secondary school me and my mate Alex were the only two St Johnstone supporters in a school maybe 95% Rangers.  We had the mickey taken a-plenty - we couldn't even get replica shirts - I had to make do with un-badged 'Everton' top.

But seriously folks - Sevco really do have to sort themselves out for the good of Scottish football - and the National team.
		
Click to expand...

I double dare you to have a wee wander round Glasgow one match day, pop into a local friendly hostelry to watch the action live on the TV and refer to Rangers as "Sevco". I'll even come and visit you in the hospital afterwards.

All these brave souls with their keyboards...


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 27, 2017)

ger147 said:



			I double dare you to have a wee wander round Glasgow one match day, pop into a local friendly hostelry to watch the action live on the TV and refer to Rangers as "Sevco". I'll even come and visit you in the hospital afterwards.

All these brave souls with their keyboards...
		
Click to expand...

So you've never aimed any banter at a rival team, whether it be 100% factually true or not? 

Sorry, stupid question, you've not been around long enough to develop any rival teams.


----------



## Val (Oct 27, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			So you've never aimed any banter at a rival team, whether it be 100% factually true or not? 

Sorry, stupid question, you've not been around long enough to develop any rival teams.
		
Click to expand...

Your barking up the wrong tree there, his team has been around since 1888


----------



## ger147 (Oct 27, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			So you've never aimed any banter at a rival team, whether it be 100% factually true or not? 

Sorry, stupid question, you've not been around long enough to develop any rival teams.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a Celtic fan, I just happen to still live in the west of Scotland and therefore am surrounded with the outcome of all the "banter" on a day to day basis.

If you think calling Rangers Sevco is just banter, try it in the Louden Tavern on matchday, plenty of rival fans to aim it at in there...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 27, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Sorry, stupid question, you've not been around long enough to develop any rival teams.
		
Click to expand...

You reckon? Quite a large level of hatred already shown on this thread towards a new team.

Pathetic that you canâ€™t have a decent thread about anything to do with rangers without all the bitter trolls coming out to spoil it.

This was an interesting chat about the manager situation, ruined now with all this off topic crap.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 27, 2017)

ger147 said:



			I double dare you to have a wee wander round Glasgow one match day, pop into a local friendly hostelry to watch the action live on the TV and refer to Rangers as "Sevco". I'll even come and visit you in the hospital afterwards.

All these brave souls with their keyboards...
		
Click to expand...

Even I wouldn't be that daft Ger   The anger in much of the Rangers support is visceral...


----------



## ger147 (Oct 27, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Even I wouldn't be that daft Ger   The anger in much of the Rangers support is visceral..
		
Click to expand...

Matched by your own hatred of Rangers it appears...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 27, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Matched by your own hatred of Rangers it appears...
		
Click to expand...

I really don't _hate _Rangers at all.  In fact growing up in Glasgow and being a weegie - throughout the 1960s and 1970s I was quite a second-hand fan of Rangers - as I was of Celtic - because of their European successes and the great players both clubs had and that were in the Scotland team. 

But in my eyes something went badly wrong with both teams during the 80s and into the 90s and on into the 2000s - when the big money came in (or didn't as the case might be) and ambition grew. And as ambition grew so did the arrogance and self-importance and the dismissal of the rest of Scottish football.  

So is it any surprise that to a supporter of a 'diddy' team the _ Rangers Struggle Years_ are seen as payback for the previous 30yrs - and as much as schadenfreude is not a particularly healthy emotion - I have rather enjoyed it.  

But for me it is time to move on - and though I still take the rip from time to time out of my brother and niece - I actually do rather want Rangers to become a great club again - to challenge in Europe and to be able to stick one over on teams from down south,  because that is where they shoud be and what they should be doing.

And if along the way a bit of humility returns and they can divest themselves of the more obnoxious elements and aspects of their support then I will be well on board.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 27, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I really don't _hate _Rangers at all.
		
Click to expand...

And they really don't hate you so maybe you should stop saying they do...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 27, 2017)

ger147 said:



			And they really don't hate you so maybe you should stop saying they do...
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they _hate_ us - though some seem to _hate_ some of the clubs that they view as being responsible for their demise. But many didn't seem to give a jot about whether or not Scottish football collapsed if Celtic and Rangers were to leave the Scottish league.  And it is a fact that the wee teams were considered and referred to as 'diddy' teams - and that's not very respectful - no matter how true that might actually be


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 27, 2017)

ger147 said:



			I'm a Celtic fan, I just happen to still live in the west of Scotland and therefore am surrounded with the outcome of all the "banter" on a day to day basis.

If you think calling Rangers Sevco is just banter, try it in the Louden Tavern on matchday, plenty of rival fans to aim it at in there...
		
Click to expand...

Your username baffled me! I do apologise!


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 27, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			You reckon? Quite a large level of hatred already shown on this thread towards a new team.

Pathetic that you canâ€™t have a decent thread about anything to do with rangers without all the bitter trolls coming out to spoil it.

This was an interesting chat about the manager situation, ruined now with all this off topic crap.
		
Click to expand...

Serious football and banter make good bed fellows.

Growing up in Northern Ireland, surrounded by people insisting that I support Rangers because it's what good Protestants do has given me a fairly low tolerance for them so I will aim a good amount of "friendly abuse" their way. I don't think football would be the same without the desire to see certain teams struggle, now would it?

As for who the manager should be - I'll wade in. Give Tommy Wright a go. He was awful as manager of my local team but seems to have found a niche in Scotland.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 27, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Your username baffled me! I do apologise!
		
Click to expand...

Ger is short for Gerry, like the ex international NI footballer Gerry Armstrong with whom I also share a surname...


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 27, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Ger is short for Gerry, like the ex international NI footballer Gerry Armstrong with whom I also share a surname... 

Click to expand...

I can feel the confusion lift from my brain already.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 27, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			I can feel the confusion lift from my brain already. 

Click to expand...

I still create confusion by always wearing an orange top to play golf agaibst one of my friends who can't abide it bcos "you're one of us".

He's never beaten me yet... 

But back on the Rangers manager front, Tommy Wright is a good shout if he wants the job. This season is already toast as far as the league goes so a bit of time needed to sort the wheat from the chaff, get a run of games going and try and have a go at the Scottish Cup after the turn of the year.

Meanwhile someone in the boardroom needs to sort out all the chaff Pedro has left behind...


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 27, 2017)

ger147 said:



			It has nothing to do with what I'm thinking but I'll leave it at that.

Good luck with your next attempt at baiting.
		
Click to expand...

A master baiter lol.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 27, 2017)

ger147 said:



			I still create confusion by always wearing an orange top to play golf agaibst one of my friends who can't abide it bcos "you're one of us".

He's never beaten me yet... 

But back on the Rangers manager front, Tommy Wright is a good shout if he wants the job. This season is already toast as far as the league goes so a bit of time needed to sort the wheat from the chaff, get a run of games going and try and have a go at the Scottish Cup after the turn of the year.

Meanwhile someone in the boardroom needs to sort out all the chaff Pedro has left behind...
		
Click to expand...

But does Tommy Wright want the hassle and massive expectations of Rangers - or continue with StJ and another go at Europe.  TBH - I think he'll go if approached - as that is what happens with all of our managers.  It is rare that any are sacked (as he thinks of last time a StJ manager didn't get poached for 'greater' things)

Of course - (the great) John Connelly  (May 04-April 05) - just didn't work out.  Since JC we have had Steve Lomas; Derek McInnes and Owen Coyle - all poached...have


----------



## ger147 (Oct 27, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			A master baiter lol.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 27, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Brilliant!!!   

Click to expand...

Isn't _master baiter_ a Stevie Wonder song?


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 27, 2017)

As long as it's not Stuart McCall I'm not bothered. Although if you wait until the summer then he may be available.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 27, 2017)

Master Blaster I'm afraid. Nearly though.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 27, 2017)

I guess the interesting thing will be McInnes' next press conference. He'll be asked but will he distance himself or leave the option open.....?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 27, 2017)

It will be interesting to see how many of the Rangers fans make the trip to Murrayfield.
It would be good to see it full.


----------



## Slab (Oct 27, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It will be interesting to see how many of the Rangers fans make the trip to Murrayfield.
It would be good to see it full.
		
Click to expand...

I read about 15k away tickets sold with about 18-20k home tickets, so its far from full but should still be a very healthy attendance 

Home win please boys


----------



## User62651 (Oct 27, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I guess the interesting thing will be McInnes' next press conference. He'll be asked but will he distance himself or leave the option open.....?
		
Click to expand...

Having sat through my teams humbling to Celtic the other night, as a Dons fan I think McInnes needs to move on for his own sake, as a challenge to himself. He can't do anything more at Aberdeen, 2 cup finals last season and 2nd in league again. In a comfort zone in Aberdeen presently, can't get near this Celtic team unless they have a very bad day. Rangers have 'potential' to challenge at least.

Agree Wright would be the other half sensible option.

On a separate note Tierney is some player though, the new Danny McGrain?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 27, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Having sat through my teams humbling to Celtic the other night, as a Dons fan I think McInnes needs to move on for his own sake, as a challenge to himself. He can't do anything more at Aberdeen, 2 cup finals last season and 2nd in league again. In a comfort zone in Aberdeen presently, can't get near this Celtic team unless they have a very bad day. Rangers have 'potential' to challenge at least.

Agree Wright would be the other half sensible option.

On a separate note Tierney is some player though, the new Danny McGrain?
		
Click to expand...

So he says heâ€™s â€œhappyâ€ at Aberdeen but notably didnâ€™t rule himself out. Agree heâ€™s done all he can at Aberdeen and probably needs to leave while his stock is high, whether thatâ€™s to rangers or down south.

Agree re tierney, looks impressive.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 27, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			So he says heâ€™s â€œhappyâ€ at Aberdeen but notably didnâ€™t rule himself out. Agree heâ€™s done all he can at Aberdeen and probably needs to leave while his stock is high, whether thatâ€™s to rangers or down south.

Agree re tierney, looks impressive.
		
Click to expand...

You happy with Ryan Jack? Dont think Aberdeen miss him, Shinnie is way better imo. How many red cards for Jack now? - dont recall him being such a hothead for us. Think he'll be in a blue shirt long term?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 27, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			You happy with Ryan Jack? Dont think Aberdeen miss him, Shinnie is way better imo. How many red cards for Jack now? - dont recall him being such a hothead for us. Think he'll be in a blue shirt long term?
		
Click to expand...

No, not impressed with jack and especially not his antics the other night that cost us the win IMO. New guy might give him a chance but heâ€™ll need to improve dramatically to stay there I think. Could be one of those players that just doesnâ€™t have the temperament for the OF.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 27, 2017)

Are the rumours true that the Beatles are replacing Tina Turner at the weekend?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 27, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Master Blaster I'm afraid. Nearly though.
		
Click to expand...

 :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 27, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Having sat through my teams humbling to Celtic the other night, as a Dons fan I think McInnes needs to move on for his own sake, as a challenge to himself. He can't do anything more at Aberdeen, 2 cup finals last season and 2nd in league again. In a comfort zone in Aberdeen presently, can't get near this Celtic team unless they have a very bad day. Rangers have 'potential' to challenge at least.

Agree Wright would be the other half sensible option.

On a separate note Tierney is some player though, the new Danny McGrain?
		
Click to expand...

Some player was Danny McGrain!  Tierney got big boots to fill there.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 27, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			No, not impressed with jack and especially not his antics the other night that cost us the win IMO. New guy might give him a chance but heâ€™ll need to improve dramatically to stay there I think. Could be one of those players that just doesnâ€™t have the temperament for the OF.
		
Click to expand...

My brother said Rangers could have been 6 up again Motherwell before 'Well scored had their strikers known what the goals look like - instead 'Well score and Rangers collapse.  Bro said they were utterly rubbish once behind.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 27, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Are the rumours true that the Beatles are replacing Tina Turner at the weekend?
		
Click to expand...

What's love got to do with it?  All you need is love!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 27, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My brother said Rangers could have been 6 up again Motherwell before 'Well scored had their strikers known what the goals look like - instead 'Well score and Rangers collapse.  Bro said they were utterly rubbish once behind.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s been one of the stories of the season, failure to turn dominant possession into goals and crumbling when it comes to the crunch.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 27, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My brother said Rangers could have been 6 up again Motherwell before 'Well scored had their strikers known what the goals look like - instead 'Well score and Rangers collapse.  Bro said they were utterly rubbish once behind.
		
Click to expand...

I see Waghorn and Garner started for Ipswich in the second big league as well


----------



## HughJars (Oct 27, 2017)

Weegia reporting deek is "happy where he is", however at the press conference he actually said "no" preceding that. 

8/13 deek 7/1 the field. Back him at your peril.
#
Conversly I've never seen a manager market with so many candidates, especially under 33/1, a huge swathe of 25/1 prices. Amongst them Tommy Wright. Then look at who the other 25/1 merchants are.

I've backed my guy, he wont be a big enough "name" for the Hun fans, but he's way overpriced among this list. Get on it.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 27, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			So he says heâ€™s â€œhappyâ€ at Aberdeen but notably didnâ€™t rule himself out. Agree heâ€™s done all he can at Aberdeen and probably needs to leave while his stock is high, whether thatâ€™s to rangers or down south.

Agree re tierney, looks impressive.
		
Click to expand...

Oi will you leave our manager out of this please!!!???? 

Agree it's probably time for him to move on but, as said before, sooner he went down south rather than go straight to Rangers 

Tierney really does look something special and Rogers seems to be committed to developing players so hopefully good things to come.  If only Robertson was right footed we'd be laughing for the national team!


----------



## HughJars (Oct 27, 2017)

LOL @ FD talking pish again.

In his *full* interview he did rule himself out, of course the weegia only wanted to report he's "happy here" impying 'come and get me'

Sadly for the collective hunery, nae chunce boys


----------



## chippa1909 (Oct 27, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			No, not impressed with jack and especially not his antics the other night that cost us the win IMO. New guy might give him a chance but heâ€™ll need to improve dramatically to stay there I think. Could be one of those players that just doesnâ€™t have the temperament for the OF.
		
Click to expand...

Typical of Rangers situation at the moment that they have probably the only player capable of being outwitted by Kirk Broadfoot.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 27, 2017)

HughJars said:



			LOL @ FD talking pish again.

In his *full* interview he did rule himself out, of course the weegia only wanted to report he's "happy here" impying 'come and get me'

Sadly for the collective hunery, nae chunce boys 

Click to expand...

At least Iâ€™ve kept it civil, something that is clearly beyond your capabilities.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 27, 2017)

chippa1909 said:



			Typical of Rangers situation at the moment that they have probably the only player capable of being outwitted by Kirk Broadfoot.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Although youâ€™ve nicked that from somewhere!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 28, 2017)

I have got a bad feeling that Hearts will be hammered today.
They were poor against Hibs, although Lennon looks like he is building a good side there.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 28, 2017)

1-1 half time, sounds like a decent game on the Radio.

Two teenagers starting for Hearts...that's brave.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 28, 2017)

Kenny Miller making a comeback with 2 great goals so far.:whoo:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 28, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Kenny Miller making a comeback with 2 great goals so far.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Hats off to him, he always produces.

Murty picks him to make sure he keeps his job under the new manager.:lol:


----------



## HughJars (Oct 28, 2017)

Chris McLaughlan saying Rangers will definitely ask permission to speak to McInnes this week :angry:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 28, 2017)

Can I please remind members that the use of derogatory terms to describe supporters of other clubs is not permitted

Thank you


----------



## Val (Oct 28, 2017)

Hearts were awful today, a bad footballing side currently.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 28, 2017)

Highest ever attendances in The SPFL today since it went to a 12 team format.

.....in the week that Souness said that Scottish Football won't survive without a strong Rangers.:lol:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 29, 2017)

Thread cleaned up and closed because some people cannot resist the urge to use abusive sectarian terms for rival supporters :angry:


----------

